# How good are Infinity Kappa component sets?



## tigersharkdude (Nov 27, 2009)

How good are Infinity Kappa component sets? I am looking to buy a component set for my front doors to replace the factory bose equipment. My buddy is a wholesaler and can get me a really good deal. He told me that these are the best, reasonably priced component sets you can get. What do yall think?


----------



## diamondjoequimby (Jun 30, 2009)

they tend to be a bit bright for my liking but by no means are they junk.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Sounds like your buddy is trying to sell you some Infinititties. 

Spence, is that you?

Just kidding, but really, look at some other options. Im sure there are nicer sets available for comparable $$


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

The bad thing about Infinity Kappa speakers is their implementation of MMD tweeters in an automotive environment. That has to be the roughest, harshest, automotive tweeter known to man!


----------



## jimp (Jul 12, 2009)

you mean there's something worse than focal's tweeters??? lol


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

jimp said:


> you mean there's something worse than focal's tweeters??? lol


The Kappa Tweeters are even worse than the CDT TW-25s.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

They a good quality but are a bit bright for me. Listen to them. If you like how they sound then get them.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Tweeters are a bit harsh, midbass is lacking. There's a ton of comp's out there, but it's all about what fits your tastes.

Like basher said, just listen to them & as many others as you can before you make a decision.


----------



## kkreit01 (Aug 27, 2009)

As others said -- they are very very harsh. Very weak mid-bass. I had the coaxials. I couldn't wait to get rid of them. PG Rsd coaxes at 1/3 the cost sound way better.


----------



## ehkewley (Jul 19, 2008)

I had two experiences with Kappa drivers. The first was a pair of 6x9's, that severely lacked midbass.

I had better luck with their 4" coaxial speakers and a dedicated midbass driver. After tuning down the higher frequencies it sounded pretty decent.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

fish said:


> Like basher said, just listen to them & as many others as you can before you make a decision.



The only problem is that most, if not ALL, of those drivers will sound different in a soundboard than they will in one's vehicle.


----------



## audiophiledave (Nov 8, 2009)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> The Kappa Tweeters are even worse than the CDT TW-25s.


lol i laughed when I saw this


----------



## tigersharkdude (Nov 27, 2009)

Could yall recommend some good component sets in the same price range? I dont want to spend over $200. I know im cheap compared to some of yall but I dont have a studio in my car


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

I woulnd't call it cheap compared to some of us, nothing wrong with not wanting to spend that much. There are a lot of good components in that price range. One of the first things that comes to mind is the Hybrid Audio Imagine component/coaxial that should be out very soon. Without looking I believe Alpine, JL and Boston Acoustics should have something in that price range.


----------



## tigersharkdude (Nov 27, 2009)

how about these
Boston Acoustics 
or 
JL
or 
alpine


----------



## tigersharkdude (Nov 27, 2009)

I am a super noob on component sets, I used to be into heavy bass but now I would like to find a good middle ground


----------



## 3dfx (Nov 20, 2008)

Kappa's are Earbleed-o-riffick!


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

All of those you listed are good. But with Hybrid quality I would wait to see some review on them. Also, if you get one of the brands you listed go to Crutchfield. You will only pay a little more and get a real warranty.


----------



## tigersharkdude (Nov 27, 2009)

Well what are some good speakers? I just look at price, I dont know what to look for


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Got to keep in mind that Infinity comes from a Harman Int. A company that has allot of money to invest in R&D! Harsh, bright, soft; I just stuck some VR3 ribbons in my USAC car and with a little tuning they came out nice. Keep in mind I just unhooked the Morel Elate LE tweeters. All I am saying is I am starting to think that hype causes lots of folks to make bad decisions. I think you could put these in with the correct install and tuning and have something that sounds nice.


----------



## Pillow (Nov 14, 2009)

I am not much for "bright" highs so I stick with comp sets that use silk dome tweeters. 

... Right now I think the best value is the PG RSd line. PG is changing the line-up for 2010 and I think the RSds are getting dumped on the market for a very good deal just to clear inventory. 

If memory serves, Car Audio magazine named this set comp set of the year in 2006? Do not quote me on that though. 

Also if you look in the used market a/d/s/, Orion, and Kicker (high end) had some killer setups that can still be found if you look hard enough.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

tigersharkdude said:


> Well what are some good speakers? I just look at price, I dont know what to look for


All of the speakers you found at sonicelectronix are good sets for the money If it was my decision I would probably run the JL or the Boston's you listed. Crutchfield sells them as well. They will cost a little bit more from crutchfield since crutchfield is an authorized dealer of them and sonic isn't.


----------



## don_chuwish (Oct 29, 2009)

Those SC60s look good. I can vouch for the family, mine are the SL60. I'm very impressed and don't even have an amp on them yet. Strong bass from the woofers and a pleasant "correct" sounding high range from the tweets. Not harsh, not lost. Default -2dB tweeter attenuation on the xover. I second the suggestion to get them from an authorized source but they are $300 retail. Check a local shop, I got my SL60s on sale for $200.

- D


----------



## sandrew (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm liking my Image Dynamics CTX65 set. I think I paid $189 (?) about 10 months ago.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

tigersharkdude said:


> how about these
> Boston Acoustics
> or
> JL
> ...


I had those JL's previously. They didn't sound bad at all, the tweets were not bright or harsh like the Kappa. Too bad you didn't find them last week, JL was running a black friday sale on them for $99.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

audiophiledave said:


> lol i laughed when I saw this


I own both Infinity Kappas and CDT TW-25s and I stand by that statement.:laugh:


----------



## abcgroup (Nov 28, 2009)

What about a set of Precision Power 356CS 6-1/2" 240W Component Speaker Set which has been spoken about a lot on DIY. Sonicelectronix is blowing the sets out on ebay for $135.00 shipped.

Precision Power 356CS 6-1/2" 240W Component Speaker Set - eBay (item 360208739901 end time Dec-16-09 22:47:45 PST)

or a set of Precision Power PPI 355CS 5.25" 200W Component System for $75.00

Precision Power PPI 355CS 5.25" 200W Component System - eBay (item 290376376226 end time Dec-31-09 07:47:53 PST)


----------



## tigersharkdude (Nov 27, 2009)

I just ordered the kappa's from my buddy. They are covered by infinity as he is a dealer so Im good. Also I dont really care for any bass output from my components as I have 2 12's in the back. I will see how they are and post back with a noob review. Thanks again everyone


----------



## gotstuff (Nov 28, 2009)

Go and listen to alot of speakers. Do take note, what they sound like at the retail store is not the same in the vehical. So listen to all the in vehical systems you can. Go to SHOWS. Take your time. Learn the what tweeters are made of and what tone they produce.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

abcgroup said:


> What about a set of Precision Power 356CS 6-1/2" 240W Component Speaker Set which has been spoken about a lot on DIY. Sonicelectronix is blowing the sets out on ebay for $135.00 shipped.
> 
> Precision Power 356CS 6-1/2" 240W Component Speaker Set - eBay (item 360208739901 end time Dec-16-09 22:47:45 PST)
> 
> ...



When you get tired of the Kappas, buy these PPI's he suggested. Didn't hear a word about what amp you are running, or what deadening / sealing you've done to the door. Install is everything.


----------



## tigersharkdude (Nov 27, 2009)

I have no amp ATM, but I have factory bose so I need a comp. set to replace it. I have no sound deadening in the doors, but I lot in the trunk. i am having to go one step at a time with a small income


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

First step should always be deadening. Hit our friend Don up here or on Sounddeadenershowdown.com, or hit up Ant at SS, both have great products. The factory speakers will sound better believe it or not. Next, amplify. Then, replace speakers. Kappas are some of the worst-sounding speakers I've had the displeasure of installing. Conversely, I really like most Harmon products including Reference speakers, and I really like JBL GTO and Power series too. Thing is, the Kappas are just not meant for car use. I believe this info has already been given to you in other posts, and its 100% true. In a heavily reflective environment, one needs a soothing or at least neutral speaker, I'd wager. Also, there is virtually no midbass from this set, so that's a negative.

The PPI's mentioned are a long-standing helluva deal, provided you install and amplify them correctly. The PG RSd's are a backup plan at only $60, but I find them a little rough around the edges myself.


----------



## ehkewley (Jul 19, 2008)

fourthmeal said:


> First step should always be deadening. Hit our friend Don up here or on Sounddeadenershowdown.com, or hit up Ant at SS, both have great products. The factory speakers will sound better believe it or not. Next, amplify. Then, replace speakers. Kappas are some of the worst-sounding speakers I've had the displeasure of installing. Conversely, I really like most Harmon products including Reference speakers, and I really like JBL GTO and Power series too. Thing is, the Kappas are just not meant for car use. I believe this info has already been given to you in other posts, and its 100% true. In a heavily reflective environment, one needs a soothing or at least neutral speaker, I'd wager. Also, there is virtually no midbass from this set, so that's a negative.
> 
> The PPI's mentioned are a long-standing helluva deal, provided you install and amplify them correctly. The PG RSd's are a backup plan at only $60, but I find them a little rough around the edges myself.


Is the deadening necessary considering he has no interest in 'bass' coming from his replacement speakers? I might suggest baby steps as deadening can be done afterwords if needed?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

ehkewley said:


> Is the deadening necessary considering he has no interest in 'bass' coming from his replacement speakers? I might suggest baby steps as deadening can be done afterwords if needed?


Resonating metal sucks no matter what your expectations. So does a speaker that is not properly gasketed against the door skin. 

Considering Don at SDS will sell quality sheets of CLD tile piece by piece, you can definitely go basic first, then add more later. IMO, the approach Don suggests will keep costs very low anyway. 

Say 8 sheets of CLD per door (4 inside, 4 out minimum!), and 1/8" CCF foam to create a decoupler / moisture barrier, and then a can of spray adhesive to stick the stuff on. Sure you can do more then that, but that's not a bad start. 

Nobody's saying to go buy a $350 pack of Dynamat Xtreme here. There is definitely a cheaper way to do it. But to leave the door as-is will only exacerbate the issue when you add more powerful speakers, yes even Kappas.


----------



## dutchschultz (Jul 27, 2011)

h god i was about to install the infinity kappas into the doors of my soarer


Hooefully i can sell them locally for a decent price and get 
These maybe?
What do you guys think
RE AUDIO RE6.5C 6.5" 2-WAY CAR STEREO SPEAKER SYSTEM / COMPONENT SET 4 OHM PAIR | eBay

Id like to get some tight mid bass if you know what i mean


----------

